# Kaye's other than rabbits journal



## Kaye (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm from Alabama. In the heat and humidity. I have a rabbit journal already, but nothing in the social section until now!! I have a flock of (6) turkeys/(6) sarama chickens that are free range, around 30 layers, three OEGB,10 rabbits, 4 bobtail cats, 1 pit bull, and a Nigerian dwarf named Elvis.
My husband and I have an almost 4 year old daughter that helps me with everything I do and even helps in breeding the rabbits. We live on 42 acres and of course we have our wild deer and turkey on land as well. At the moment we also have my father-in-law living with us
I'm not even sure if this is an actual 'farm'. Most of the farming that's done is working the fields. Gardening. We grow a little bit of everything. Corn, beans, potatoes, tomatoes, greens, pumpkins, squash, cucumbers, you name it.
I love to paint. If I had time and money to paint all day everyday I could. I enjoy making dream catchers from the shed turkey feathers bc what else does one do with such beautiful blue feathers?? I have fallen in love with my goat and want another. Or two.
i can't say that I have ever built a house, but I have put together a few coops and cages.
I'm always ready to try new things and know that I can always learn something new.
I feel like I'm starting to ramble


----------



## Kaye (Jan 22, 2017)

Bobcats and bulldog


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 22, 2017)

Gosh Kaye, sounds like you lead a busy, productive, and yet fun life  Isn't it great to have your kids actively participate with you? I had a garden and such when my kids were young, but no farm animals. Wish I could do it over and include them. Ah well... circumstances didn't allow for that in my case, life goes on.

Please feel free to ramble on and on !  That's the best part about a journal  It's what makes it fun for folks like me to read  So yup, I'll be following along here. Although I have to admit, I have no idea how you're going to keep up with two journals... I have enough to do with just one.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 22, 2017)

I agree with LS, and it looks like ya have a fairly "Active Life" going on there, with plans on Expansion, but when the whole Family is involved, it makes for some good times.
Life is so much Better when All that are "In the Boat" are all "Paddling" in the same Direction.  
I really like the Cats, all the Birds are really Nice, and your buck looks so Lonely, but Good....glad ya thinking about getting some more. The dog sure seems Happy too. We have a garden too, tho it isn't near as fully planted and worked, as in the past, but we grow a few things.
So, will be interested in following your Adventures and Development....along with all the Pics...


----------



## Kaye (Jan 22, 2017)

We took my daughter to the circus today. She loves the tigers. Now she wants one and insists that it won't eat her


----------



## Bruce (Jan 22, 2017)

RB, B&B circus is folding up their tent. Not sure what they are going to do with the animals. Perhaps you can get your daughter one of the tigers  This might be a case where the "shelter" *really* must be built before you get the animal.

Apparently the elephants were a HUGE (no pun intended) draw and without them attendance is way down.


----------



## Kaye (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah, I don't know how it would work out in the case it got out. Elvis is the first thing I think about. I would have to kill the tiger. I'm pretty sure that is illegal. 
She also wants one of the 'pigs' that does tricks. We have a 'pig', as she calls it, but it is actually a hog, the one from the circus is too, but she likes it and so it's a pig. She says hogs are gross and thinks she's never seen one. We have argued about it a few times. 
On another note: I think my neighbor is feeding my outside dog. This is cool, I don't mind, but I have been trying to feed him as well, and have wasted the food a few times. If the turkeys find it in time it doesn't get wasted, but still. I would like to know. And it's not like he looks starving or something. He's actually kinda overweight. And he will be 9 this year so he has some dental problems. Like broken teeth. I think he just stays with the dog over there and just eats when he feeds her. I'm not really sure why he is always with her. I took her to have her fixed (puppies after puppies after puppies. They were doing nothing to prevent it, so I 'fixed' the problem. Pun intended), so she has nothing for him, besides company. Busta Brown


----------



## Kaye (Jan 23, 2017)

Boots, one of the agouti bobcats. Will have to get better pics of the other 3


----------



## Kaye (Jan 23, 2017)

Close ups of her fur


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 23, 2017)

That's just like my 'Little Man" was, he made it to 9yrs but lost him a couple of yrs ago....tho, he didn't have the bob tail.


----------



## Kaye (Jan 23, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> That's just like my 'Little Man" was, he made it to 9yrs but lost him a couple of yrs ago....tho, he didn't have the bob tail.View attachment 26927


Beautiful!! I'm sorry you lost your cat. When my dads cat died this past year (19 yrs old) we were crushed. We knew it was coming, she had gone senile in the two years leading up to her death, but she had been a part of our family for so long. 
I had a polydactyl that looked a lot like your Little Man


----------



## Kaye (Jan 24, 2017)

You will see me either call my daughter 'Boogsey' or 'Sweet' when I talk about her. Love my baby girl


----------



## Bruce (Jan 24, 2017)

Her ears seem a bit unnaturally long.
And hairy.


Very cute!


----------



## lcertuche (Jan 24, 2017)

Kaye said:


> On another note: I think my neighbor is feeding my outside dog. This is cool, I don't mind, but I have been trying to feed him as well, and have wasted the food a few times.



That reminds me when I lived beside my stepsister and my little dog got to where she was barely eating but got fatter and fatter and then I caught her in their backyard eating scraps she threw out every night. After that I took her out to do her buisness, lol.


----------



## Kaye (Jan 24, 2017)

So I woke up late this morning and on the one day I slept in every one of my rabbits had tipped their bowls over. No one has water when I wake up. My two turkey poults were about to kill each other. My goat was screaming at me for being late for breakfast. And my daughter had a fever off and on last night; now the fever is absent, but she has diarrhea. 
I then see that my favorite Serama rooster is MIA. I look everywhere. As I am looking for him I am also having to take breaks to help Boogsey out with her bathroom situation. Before I got back out from doing this my bulldog finds the armadillo that the neighbors' dogs killed a night or so before. She has a VERY sensitive stomach and she knows this. She ate it anyway. Then decided it smells like something you need to roll around on top of. GROSS!! Sarabi, bath time!!
The poor rooster got put on hold. As I'm bathing babybull, Boogsey has another bathroom situation. Only this time she doesn't make it to the potty. So I get done with Sarabi bath and have to put Sweet into the tub before I can even take the pants off. 
After the crazy bath time battle I got back to the Serama search. I find him wedged between the barn wall and a stack of shop lights, under a tire!! I have had to search for him before, but last time I had given up on day two. I found him by chance on day three while looking for something in the tool shed. Of all places. He was wedged under a tire iron and had his butt pinned to the floor!! He had to get a bath because of the three days of poop pasted on where he was stuck. The only reason I found him then was because I literally heard his death rattle. I gave him gator aid and 'rooster booster' for a couple days and he was fine. I named him Lucky. lol. Anyway, this time he had pooped on himself as well. Another bath!!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 24, 2017)

Geez, I sure hope tomorrow is a better day!


----------



## Kaye (Jan 24, 2017)

Ha!! Me too. I really just hope Boogsey feels better tomorrow


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 24, 2017)

Well sounds like ya kept your hands in Water most of the day. 
Sure glad ya found your Roo...hope he turns out okay.
...and most assuredly for your daughter, there was a virus swept thru here that was affecting people, sinus and stuff, hopefully it will pass fast for her.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 25, 2017)

Glad all are well and don't worry about those wrinkly fingers of yours... just water "damage" that will fade away soon enough.


----------



## Kaye (Jan 25, 2017)

Wow!! So today has been very eventful. Woke up to coffee (LOVE when I don't have to make it), then my neighbor/best friend tells me she has found her real father after looking for the past 16 years. That by itself was enough excitement for today. 
Nope. There's more!!
I was doing laundry today and realized that my dryer hadn't heated up after I checked the clothes. Nice. So this gets put on hold for a while. 
We are out feeding and notice one of the OEGB hens is just standing there droopy and mouth agape. I picked her up and she had lost a lot of weight already. I dosed her and put her in a holding cage for tonight at least. By around lunchtime or so I can already see her looking better. 
Now, before I go into the house to fix Boogsey some lunch I got another call from Heather (neighbor/best friend) telling me that her father has a very rare genetic disease. Heather's daughter died of an unknown genetic disease. Chrocot-Marie-Tooth disease is what her father has. It is a neurological disorder that is shown by causing the muscles to atrophy. Her daughter was thought to have a form of muscular dystrophy that ultimately led to her death. We are still trying to find out some answers, but I feel like we are closer than ever to the answer of what really killed Hayleigh. Please say a little prayer for her. This is a lot to process. 
@mygoldendoe has sent me some fiber to try to learn to spin!!
I can't wait!! I have been studying videos for a couple of days now. lol 
Oh!! And Boogsey feels a lot better today. Still a bathroom issue every now and again, but back to acting like a dinosaur, so I know she feels better


----------



## Bruce (Jan 26, 2017)

Ick, just read up on CMT. Sounds like your friend is one of the rare cases where it skipped a generation. Does she have other children?


----------



## Kaye (Jan 27, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Ick, just read up on CMT. Sounds like your friend is one of the rare cases where it skipped a generation. Does she have other children?


She does have a little boy. He's 8 right now and it's a kind of thing that usually shows up in late teens or early adulthood. She knows we will have to watch him and make sure that he stays active. This is what we believe caused Hayleigh's muscles to deteriorate so fast. They tested her for every muscular disease and disorder and got nowhere bc this is neurological. They did everything that they should have done for CMD (congenital muscular dystrophy), but if it was indeed CMT this is the exact opposite of what should have been done. The more we investigate, the more it all makes sense. This has been consuming most of my time recently 
We're getting so close


----------



## Bruce (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow. At least (for lack of a better word!) she now has this information and can let her son's pediatrician know about it.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 28, 2017)

I hate to hear about her daughter but finding clues and answers for her other child is such a blessing. Hopefully she won't have to go through that again.


----------



## Kaye (Jan 28, 2017)

She's having a hard time processing every thing. And questions about what if. Had we only known


----------



## Kaye (Jan 28, 2017)

Ohhhhhhhh... and I have a hen with a broken neck. Not a severed spine, but a broken neck 
Did I mention that I also have a turkey thread on BYC??
http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/1137847/kayes-free-range-turkey-thread/150#post_18005335


----------



## mygoldendoe (Jan 29, 2017)

Wow that is crazy bout your hen!


----------



## Kaye (Jan 29, 2017)

She's almost back to normal. All but the crazy looking curve in her neck. Eating, drinking, and making her usual noises. She is acting like she wants to lay an egg... she was in her 'room' and sounding like she about to lay. But nothing. At least she is alive and well (as could be) and eating like she's never even seen food


----------



## Kaye (Feb 1, 2017)

Dora (my hen) is back to normal (all but the little curve in her neck) and Eagle (the rooster) was very happy to see her. I haven't put them back into the same pen yet, but will probably tomorrow.
One of my Serama hens is going broody and I have no clue where her nest is. She is so sneaky... I have been trying to find her for a few days now. 
Boogsey and I took Elvis for a walk and were followed home by a cute little rooster from next door. lol. Stray chickens and what not. I'm not sure what he is, but he has feathers on his feet. He went back home later on, but I was kinda excited about him coming over 
After that I dug enough turnips to fill up a 5gal bucket, cut them into chunks, and fed most of them to the rabbits. What I didn't feed them I bagged up and have waiting on them. I halfed one gallon bag between my neighbor and my sister in law for their buns. 
Now Boogsey is telling me she wants a horse. This is cool with me. My horse died a month or two before I got pregnant with my daughter. I would love to have another. I want an older horse. Nothing spirited. My first horse was 30 years old when he died. I didn't have him for 30, but for the last 14-15 years he was just amazing. Boogsey deserves a friend like that.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 2, 2017)

Good thing you've had a horse before so you already know the expense. Wouldn't be fun if Boogsey was bugging you day in and day out but it wasn't in the budget. 

I had a Cubalaya do that last summer. She had never been broody before (though her 'sister' was broody several times a year) and I figured a fox got her when she didn't turn up one night. Then I saw her having a dust bath. Yipee, must have just been AWOL but she didn't come to the barn at night and I could not find her. Didn't see her again, figured same fox thing. Until 3 AM one morning when there was a terrible screaming sound. Coon up a tree, Cubalaya was near the plants next to the little barn right behind the house. Her nest had been there all the time but since she never came out, at least not when anyone was around, we had no idea. Given we have no rooster, all my broodies are doing nothing useful! Good luck finding your Serama!


----------



## Kaye (Feb 4, 2017)

Still haven't found the nest... this has been driving me crazy. I have been all through the woods around my house. I found a mysterious burrow behind the chicken coop, so now I am going to set up game cameras and my live trap. We will see who lives there... 
in other news, we had a buck (5 point) get poached from our property two nights ago.
 I have been watching him grow since his mother was killed by a car two years ago. From a fawn. He and his sister were in a bad situation. They were VERY lucky to have a (pregnant) doe take up with them. She nursed them for a while and they thrived. I mean, I have pictures of him his entire life. Right up until the day he died. I know it's not a 'pet', or 'livestock', but I am VERY upset right now. I know he was taken at night because I heard the shot. Then I heard the truck. 
Then, to top it all off, the next morning one of my neighbor's son came over and told my husband that he killed a deer last night, but said it was somewhere else. I wish I could have been there when he said that. I am not really one for violence, but I know I would have knocked him out. 
It made me sick when I heard the shot. I just felt that it was him. At like 11:30 at night. Then I heard who it was and that this person was bragging about it!! 
I'm literally sick.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 4, 2017)

Time to call the div of wildlife and report it and him.


----------



## Kaye (Feb 4, 2017)

Calling to leave a message now


----------



## Bruce (Feb 4, 2017)

Kid sounds pretty stupid telling people he poached a deer.


----------



## Kaye (Feb 10, 2017)

So as soon as I found the nest I was looking for, my other Serama went to sitting. Nice. I found my turkey's nest and something is getting her eggs. SO.... I decided to put the turkeys up. It's getting close to turkey season and people around here OBVIOUSLY poach. So I have no doubt that there's hen killers out there. This just gave me the kick in the butt I needed to fix the coops and put them up. Now they're mopey and look sad, but it's for their own good. Calling tomorrow about Elvis babies. I can't wait!!


----------



## Kaye (Feb 11, 2017)

I lied. I didn't call about Elvis babies today. I went to spend the day with my mom and daughter because my mom is a work-aholic. Never get to see her. 
I also got to see my niece for a little bit today!! It has been over a month since the last time I saw her and was 8 months before that. I cried when I saw her for the first time in those 8 months. I love my TaterPot


----------



## Kaye (Feb 12, 2017)

Today is the day of the babies!!
Alice had 6 last night (early this morning), Mocha had 8, and now my bobcat is having hers as I am typing this. We have two so far!!
All are fat and healthy. Alice and Mocha had kale,potatoes, and sunflower seeds for treats along with their usual hay and pellets. Going to give them a sip of Gatorade later before I go to bed. I'm up to four turkey eggs so far and I'm sure my Serama is going to hatch soon. I have to look back to the date. 
Now I am going to roast 'smarshsmallows' with my daughter


----------



## Bruce (Feb 12, 2017)

Going to get rid of the burn pile at the same time??


----------



## Kaye (Feb 13, 2017)

All in the maternity ward are nice and cute. lol 
Alice and Mocha are great and have all of their kits with fat bellies!!
Bob had four kittens. Two have bobs. I'm thinking of docking their tails. lol 
Turkeys had no eggs today.


----------



## Kaye (Feb 15, 2017)

The agouti bob kitten. This is my favorite. The other 3 are beautiful as well, but they're tabby patterns. Still unusual looking, but  not as much as him


----------



## Kaye (Feb 16, 2017)

One of my turkeys has finally decided on a place to nest and if she lays 2 in a row in the nest instead of randomly around the coop, I will put the other 6 eggs with those 2 and pray she sits on them!!


----------



## Kaye (Feb 17, 2017)

We have two eggs today!! I'm going to be putting the other 6 with them soon!!


----------



## Kaye (Feb 22, 2017)

Up to 16 turkey eggs now!! I moved the nest and they kept laying  I have tried this before and had to sneak the eggs under the hen at night after she switched her spot when I moved the nest. 
Now my problem is that they are all in one nest... three hens on one nest trying to sit sounds like a lot of broken eggs to me. I'm thinking about splitting up the eggs and making a different nest. Maybe the one that decided to be a copy cat will do it again and try my new nest. I really want this to go in my favor. 
I cleaned up the entire coop and put some alfalfa hay 'dust' on the ground. They also had a bit of dog food as a treat for being so good even cooped up  
All eight buns and four bobs are doing great, my Serama hens are still sitting, and my game bantams have started laying again. I'm going to trade a Serama rooster for a couple of game bantam hens. I hope I can this Sunday. 
In other news I got a new tattoo. I have a paw print, a clover, the name of my first pit (Mallichi), and now I have an owl. My next will be polydactyl paw prints (one with 5 toes and one with 6 toes), then I want the name of my first service dog (a seizure alert pit named Tonka).
I also have been seizure free for over 7 months now!!


----------



## Kaye (Mar 2, 2017)

31 eggs now. Had to break up my Serama hens and Pricilla is still trying to be broody. If she goes back to the nest I'm going to put a turkey egg under her so she can try to hatch something.


----------



## Kaye (Mar 7, 2017)

Day 4 in the incubator: I have 32 eggs in and 6 more in the nest. I will check tonight and see if they're all fertile and developing. I was thinking of selling some hatching eggs next year. Depending on how everything turns out this year. Boogsey turned 4 on the 5th. Been busy with her birthday party on Saturday so I haven't been able to do anything besides feed and water my babies and check on their babies. My Serama roosters want to kill each other and are now attempting murder of each other. Also my neighbors' rooster (a barred Cochin mix. With 'boots on, as Boogsey says) is wanting to come breed with my tiny Serama hens. And so my Serama roosters want to gang up on him. Oh my heart!! And my hen didn't try to get back to her nest :/
I'm getting my Bob fixed because my poor kitty has had to many kittens of her own and now she needs to get fat and lay around  lol the good news is that I already have a kitten sold!! And the only one from the last litter is probably going to be adopted out next weekend. Bye Shishka Bob!!


----------



## Kaye (Aug 7, 2017)

Wow. It's been a long time. So my next door neighbors' dog destroyed my turkey flock. Out of 5 adults and 24 babies I now have only one turkey. I have to start my turkey flock all over. Thinking about starting back all babies and just get a few of each breed of turkey. 
I know I don't want to go through Cackle Hatchery because of bad experience with them before. I was very unhappy with them. Anyone know of another hatchery that's better than sending dead chickens?? 
I don't want to order turkeys to have them arrive dead. I'm in Alabama and the hatchery decided that wasn't hot enough, so they taped a heat pad to the side of the box. Inside another box and basically fried my chickens on the way to me in the middle of summer in Alabama. My daughter saw them and cried. It was horrible. Then they refused to refund my shipping costs even though it was their own mistake. 
My bantam chickens were attacked as well, but faired better than the turkeys. I had two hens sitting on eggs at the time so the dog left them alone. My rooster and two other hens were spared, but my favorite hen, Diva, was lost in the battle. The good thing is I now have 10 baby bantams running around being adorable. 
My rabbits are doing well. I did have a stray cat that tore into one of my rabbits cages and killed 3 baby rabbits. I have the best tom cat in the world, so he ran the stray off after he saw it attempting to eat one of my baby chickens. Thank you, Booger!! Good kitty. He also ran the neighbors' dog off. I was going to shoot him the next morning, but I watched my bobcat run the dog away after a nice little fight. Booger came back and marked his sent on everything he was allowed to mark. I love my Booger Bob. My pit bull,on the other hand, ran. Scared. lol 
My daughter starts preschool this year. I don't know if I am ready for this. She says she is, though!! I'm just not sure about it yet


----------



## Bruce (Aug 7, 2017)

Wow, really sorry to hear about the carnage! Have you done anything to prevent the dog from getting on your property again? Serious fencing? Electric fence baited with something so he will get tagged really well and never again approach your property?

I don't have turkeys but I have ordered 7 chicks twice (2015 and 2017) from Meyer and they came in very good shape. This year they were hatched on Sunday, shipped Monday and arrived Tuesday. They were 15 weeks old yesterday. Meyer is in Ohio and have a number of turkey breeds. I think their catalog and website are very good. They have detailed info on the birds they sell, unlike some websites that can't even manage a picture of the bird, and the website is easy to navigate (again unlike some).


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 7, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your losses. Most folks just don't realize the damage a "pet" can do to their animals. Many times it's a "neighbor's" dog or a stray, but it can just as easily be ones own dog that is guilty. Have you contacted the neighbor to seek restitution? You should! You should also report the incident so if it happens again you have a history. Hope you can strengthen your animal's protection so you don't have to go through this again. I only ordered poultry once and used Murray McMurray with great results. Best of luck with your preschooler!


----------



## Kaye (Aug 9, 2017)

I haven't seen the dog or neighbors again since then. I think that they seriously just up and moved!! 
I have heard a lot of good about McMurray and Meyer. Never again will I use or let someone use Cackle. I'm just worried about that mess that happened with my bantams happening to any babies I might order again.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 9, 2017)

Things do happen, fact of life. Guess I've been lucky, always got healthy live chicks. My wife is a PO clerk, she's gotten boxes with dead chicks. There is a farm just up the road from her PO that gets a ton of meat birds several times a year and layers every year as well. Don't know where they get their chicks from or if they are the ones with "losses", I should have her pay attention.


----------



## Kaye (Aug 13, 2017)

Any bit of information helps...


----------



## Kaye (Aug 27, 2017)

Got 3 6 month old bourbon red hens today  they've been kind of neglected, so today is their first time out eating bugs!! They're going bug crazy right now


----------



## Bruce (Aug 27, 2017)

Happy turkeys!!!! Don't tell them about Thanksgiving


----------



## Kaye (Sep 2, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Happy turkeys!!!! Don't tell them about Thanksgiving


Shhhhhhh!! They have no clue....


----------



## Kaye (Sep 3, 2017)

Gave the little ones some watermelon earlier. They went crazy!! My momma turkey is sitting on some chicken eggs and is perfectly content with it. To her babies are babies. 
I have one bantam hen sitting for the second time and her first hatch is getting soooooo big!!! My Serama has 6 babies. Layed 6 eggs, hatched all 6. And now I think she's laying again. I've got baby Australorps everywhere!! 
Just sold a rabbit and it payed for the rabbit food. I love when they pay for themselves. I've got 2 litters coming up for sale and 3 of the 10 have curly fur. I have a litter of Holland/English lop babies due October 30th!! I'm very excited about that litter. 
I got a new lionhead/dwarf mix that I'm in love with and will be breeding him to my dwarf when he gets older. He is a blue tort with a very nice mane and short ears. He just doesn't have the flat face of the dwarves that I love so much. Maybe they'll take after mom in the face. 
I'm also in the process of building more cages!!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 3, 2017)

Hey...Hey!!...this is "Other than Rabbits Journal"....let's keep it straight!..... 
Our birds love the melons too....but, I will say the ducks go after it with a bit more vigor than the chickens. I do hope the rabbits turn out as ya wish they would and it is nice when ya can recoup some $$ from them....


----------



## Kaye (Sep 3, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Hey...Hey!!...this is "Other than Rabbits Journal"....let's keep it straight!.....
> Our birds love the melons too....but, I will say the ducks go after it with a bit more vigor than the chickens. I do hope the rabbits turn out as ya wish they would and it is nice when ya can recoup some $$ from them....


True. My bad.... lol


----------



## Bruce (Sep 3, 2017)

Our chickens like watermelon but they only get what WE don't eat off each piece and we aren't real generous


----------



## Kaye (Sep 3, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Our chickens like watermelon but they only get what WE don't eat off each piece and we aren't real generous


When my daughter gets done with it all they have is rinds most of the time


----------



## Kaye (Sep 17, 2017)

I have baby bantams and half bantam/game hens every where!! Such a good hatch this year!! Mostly hens. My Serama hen laid 6 eggs, hatched 6 chicks, and 5 of them are hens!! And she's the best momma hen on the yard. Now, if only I had a turkey gobbler for my hens I'd be right where I want to be


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 17, 2017)

Depending on the breed ya may be looking for I saw a few on craigslist from a couple of places in Alabama listed...just a little bit ago...can't remember the breeds tho....


----------



## Kaye (Sep 17, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Depending on the breed ya may be looking for I saw a few on craigslist from a couple of places in Alabama listed...just a little bit ago...can't remember the breeds tho....


Where at in Alabama?? And thank you!!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 17, 2017)

I was thinking it was Russellville, but it is Tishamingo, Ms....which is on the Ms/Al line a little south of Florence.
https://northmiss.craigslist.org/grd/d/turkey-gobbler-hen-baby-goats/6307527926.html
Here's another with bourbon reds....price seems reasonable, but it is a bit further into Ms
https://memphis.craigslist.org/grd/d/two-male-bourbon-red-turkeys/6284968723.html
They even have some rabbits listed too....


----------



## Kaye (Sep 20, 2017)

My turkey hen hatched out some baby chickens and she looks kind of confused about it. lol 
My bantam is hatching as we speak, and she's got a ton (12. lol) of eggs under her!!
My goat is in rut. He smells sooooooo bad. If he weren't so cute.... ugh bud lawd does he smell horrible


----------



## Kaye (Sep 21, 2017)

11/12. Not a bad hatch!! She also finished hatching the 4 eggs that the turkey left on nest. She hatched 8/12. Not too bad, but Dora had to finish the job she started!!
The australorps are all trying to go broody... you guys need to lay eggs, not sit on them. Pshhhh. Crazy black chickens


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 21, 2017)

It's the desire to produce the next generation, thus the survival of the species. The basic instinct of any animal or plant....


----------



## Calendula (Sep 21, 2017)

Oh, baby chicks! Please get some pictures up because I want more so badly. 
I have a single black Australorp hen and she goes broody every chance she gets, but she's a great mama. Love those Australorps, but I also have different breeds that keep laying. haha.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 21, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> It's the desire to produce the next generation, thus the survival of the species. The basic instinct of any animal or plant....


Even though they are sitting in a nest with nothing other than shavings to "hatch"?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 21, 2017)

Well, an inate behavior can't be negated just because there isn't a need for it....I'd prefer that my 10yr old doe didn't go thru estrus every month, since she is beyond breeding....but she does....and I'm not going to beat her in an attempt to get her to stop. It wouldn't do her any good to punish her or try to change something beyond her control, so we just endure it knowing that it doesn't last forever. @Bruce can ya stop them from molting?.....same thing. It is an aspect of the animal that ya just have to accept....like it or not. The simple answer is to have more hens to take up the slack during those times. That is the way that I look at those things.....


----------



## Kaye (Sep 22, 2017)

Will get pictures asap


----------



## Bruce (Sep 22, 2017)

No @CntryBoy777 I can't stop them from moulting! Wouldn't want to anyway, by the time they start moulting it is obvious some are in need of a new wardrobe. But I can stop them from thinking they can hatch shavings and sitting in a nest for weeks in the futile attempt.


----------



## Kaye (Sep 22, 2017)

They're so tiny!!


----------



## Kaye (Sep 22, 2017)

View attachment 38669 View attachment 38670 My Serama mama and her 6!! They're bigger than her these days... they still try to nest under her. She sits on a stack of babies every night


----------



## Bruce (Sep 22, 2017)

I am a bit concerned about the LARGE foot with 3 blue claws that is behind your chickens. What sort of predator IS that???


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 22, 2017)

They are oh so Cute!!....what breed is the momma?...she is pretty too....


----------



## Kaye (Sep 22, 2017)

She's just a mutt. Japanese and some variety of OEGB. She's an amazing mom


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 22, 2017)

Did ya check out any of those turkeys?....just wondering...if I come across any more I will let ya know.....


----------



## Kaye (Sep 22, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Did ya check out any of those turkeys?....just wondering...if I come across any more I will let ya know.....


Yes!! A little far, but did have one say they'd meet. It still sounds so far for a turkey. lol 
But please let me know what else you find!!


----------



## Kaye (Sep 22, 2017)

Bruce said:


> I am a bit concerned about the LARGE foot with 3 blue claws that is behind your chickens. What sort of predator IS that???


That belongs to my four year old t-Rex....


----------



## Bruce (Sep 22, 2017)

Kaye said:


> That belongs to my four year old t-Rex....


You have a 4 year old T-Rex?? Did you clone it from fossil DNA?


----------



## Kaye (Sep 22, 2017)

Bruce said:


> You have a 4 year old T-Rex?? Did you clone it from fossil DNA?


I used my body as an incubator....


----------



## Bruce (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## Kaye (Sep 23, 2017)

I love this momma. Dora is a very special 'yard bird'. She broke her neck as a pullet and has a bad left eye (as do I), but she's a soldier. She and my Serama momma, Chika, are the best mothers on the yard. 
My turkey still doesn't understand why she hatched chickens, but she loves them anyway. I could only imagine if she had hatched ducks.....


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 23, 2017)

I'd be glad to give ya some duck eggs so ya could find out.........


----------



## Kaye (Sep 23, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I'd be glad to give ya some duck eggs so ya could find out.........


Would be interesting to say the least


----------



## Bruce (Sep 23, 2017)

Kaye said:


> I could only imagine if she had hatched ducks.....


Especially when the decided to go swimming. She would have to decide if the had to follow them, or keep them out for their own survival.


----------



## Kaye (Sep 23, 2017)

Bwahahaha!!!


----------



## Kaye (Sep 24, 2017)

Keep in mind that this was drawn by a 4year old, left handed, t-Rex.  This is my KayLynne's gobbling turkey


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 24, 2017)

Sure looks much better than some of the stuff that I've seen proclaimed as "Art". Actually, that is pretty Good....


----------



## Kaye (Sep 24, 2017)

I thought so, too... better than some teenagers can draw


----------



## Bruce (Sep 25, 2017)

Better than *I* can draw unless we are talking plans (to build something) made with a straightedge.


----------



## Kaye (Sep 25, 2017)

I, myself, can be artistic at times... such is where she gets it from. But, unlike me, she is a natural born artist


----------



## Kaye (Sep 25, 2017)

My feather


----------



## Kaye (Sep 25, 2017)

The butterfly is one of my favorites because I did it all in colored pencils


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 25, 2017)

My art consists of akward stick figures....


----------



## Bruce (Sep 25, 2017)

@CntryBoy777 and I could have a drawing contest! The judges would have to guess what we drew


----------



## Kaye (Sep 26, 2017)

This is what I meant by natural born artist... the ONLY thing I did was outline one side of the sun and clouds


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 26, 2017)

You'll have to get her some finger paint, water colors, and sidewalk chalk.....feed the need.....


----------



## Kaye (Sep 26, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> You'll have to get her some finger paint, water colors, and sidewalk chalk.....feed the need.....



She already has it all!! Loves it. She doesn't have a shirt that doesn't have paint on it


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 26, 2017)

Here is a pic of some of my artwork when I was about your age.... ...it is woodburning and oil pencils....graphite paper is Wonderful....


----------



## Kaye (Sep 26, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Here is a pic of some of my artwork when I was about your age....View attachment 38822 ...it is woodburning and oil pencils....graphite paper is Wonderful....


I love it!!


----------



## Bruce (Sep 27, 2017)

She definitely has an eye for color, lots that age wouldn't


CntryBoy777 said:


> Here is a pic of some of my artwork when I was about your age....View attachment 38822 ...it is woodburning and oil pencils....graphite paper is Wonderful....


Hey! I thought you said you had no artistic talent.


----------



## Kaye (Sep 28, 2017)

^^indeed^^ lol


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 28, 2017)

There really isn't any in that....tracing lines, burning lines, and coloring inside the lines isn't talent....


----------



## Kaye (Oct 21, 2017)

So... I got a duck. No idea what kind of duck. His name was Aflack when we got him, so I kept his name. I don't even know if it's a drake or a hen. I think it's a boy 
I filled up the pool and put some minnows in it for him


----------



## Kaye (Oct 21, 2017)

Aflack


----------



## Kaye (Oct 21, 2017)

What is he/she??


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 21, 2017)

Looks like a Pekin to me, but can't tell if drake or hen....I don't see curled tail feathers, but depending on the age, it may be a bit early to tell. Tho, ya should be able to tell by the quack...if it is a loud clear quack, it wpuld be a hen, but if it is raspy like a sore throat, then it will be a drake. By the looks of the feathering, ya should be able to tell by the quack at this stage. A nice looking duck either way...now ya need another one to keep it company....


----------



## Kaye (Oct 21, 2017)

I can try to get some better pictures of him. I'm calling it a boy, anyway. He sounds like the Aflack duck. Like I'm not really sure if that helps, but it sounds like the quack on children toys, like just a quack. lol 
I'm not good at this... he doesn't have curled tail feathers, but I don't know his age, either


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 21, 2017)

Well, if it is that clear of a quack....then, don't be surprised when your Boy lays an egg....


----------



## Kaye (Oct 21, 2017)

Maybe it's tail feathers are a little curled.... 
here's some more pictures. 
It's a very nice quack. Wish I could upload audio


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 21, 2017)

Here is a pic of curled drake feathers....


----------



## Bruce (Oct 21, 2017)

I sure don't see any curl like that on Aflack.

I found this video of a Pekin duck quacking, don't know if it helps


----------



## Kaye (Oct 21, 2017)

I couldn't tell with all the other noises in the background


----------



## Kaye (Oct 21, 2017)

I'm going to try to get a video of him/her tomorrow


----------



## Kaye (Oct 22, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1716695665048078


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 22, 2017)

Sounds like a male to me, a female is much louder....


----------



## Kaye (Oct 25, 2017)

Considering what he just tried to do to my dog... I'm saying he's all male. lol. My poor pit bull


----------

